# Happy 6th Birthday, Nemo the piggy.



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

It's my Nemo's 6th Birthday today.
Here he is, just took these today.





































He's the oldest piggy I've ever had and my favourite cos he's so tame..


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Happy birthday Nemo


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

*He's gorgeous....Happy Birthday Nemo...xxxx   *


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Happy 6th Birthday Nemo ! you gorgeous fella :001_wub: xx


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone. :thumbup1:
He's very special because over the last 18 months or so he's lost the use of his back legs about 5 times but fortunately recovered but it usually takes a few weeks for them to be right again. I didn't think he would make 6 because the vet recommended we have him put to sleep.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

happy birthday Nemo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you are gorgeous xxxxxx


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Wooow What KA-YOOT! piggy jan...:thumbup1: 

xx Happy Birthday xx


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

He's a gorgeous little guy! Happy birthday Nemo!


----------



## TORY (Nov 27, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NEMO......

Can i ask how long do they live........:001_unsure:

Not that i wish anything to happen to Nemo.....I didnt think they lived that long...sorry.....


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

TORY said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY NEMO......
> 
> Can i ask how long do they live........:001_unsure:
> 
> Not that i wish anything to happen to Nemo.....I didnt think they lived that long...sorry.....


:laugh:

He is getting on a bit and he's the oldest piggy I've had I think the oldest I've had up to now has been 4 or 5 but I have had a few die at 2 and one was only one year old when I lost her to a respiratory infection. They can live to about 8 or maybe a bit older I think. I hope Nemo does anyway cos he's special and I love him.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Nemo says thanks everyone for his birthday wishes.


----------



## TORY (Nov 27, 2007)

I must admit he looks young........


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

TORY said:


> I must admit he looks young........


It's cos you can't see his wrinkles underneath his fur. :laugh:
Why can't we have fur.


----------



## TORY (Nov 27, 2007)

I would need .....Loadsssssssssssss........:frown2:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

TORY said:


> I would need .....Loadsssssssssssss........:frown2:


:lol: 
Me too.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

happy birthday


----------



## marmite (Sep 22, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY XXXXXXX


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks Amelia and Marmite.


----------

